# user migration



## franklin321 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dear Experts and FreeBSD lovers,

I have a very old FreeBSD system with more than 2000 users. Now I want all them to migrate to new linux system centOS for easy tasking and working. How can I perform such task. My FreeBSD release is FreeBSD 6.0.

Any quick helps will be appreciated.

Regards,
Franklin


----------



## fonz (Dec 10, 2012)

You'll have to be a whole lot more specific than just "a system with users".

Fonz


----------



## franklin321 (Dec 11, 2012)

Dear Fonz,

Thanks for your quick acknowledgement. I long to help you with the essentials about my system. In addition, my system is using qmail.

Thanks,
Franklin


----------



## fonz (Dec 11, 2012)

That's still not very descriptive. Are you trying to migrate a mailserver or can users actually log in (which means they may have stuff in their home directories and/or /tmp)?

Fonz


----------



## franklin321 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, exactly trying to migrate a mail server. And my prime concern is without harming their home directories, i am trying to migrate the server. Can it be possible?

Regards,
gsuwal


----------



## dclau (Dec 12, 2012)

Slightly off topic perhaps but the "new linux system centOS for easy tasking and working" doesn't have a community? A mailing list, a forum, whatever?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

You can pull the home directories in like this:
`# ssh [email]admin@my.old.box[/email] tar -C /usr -cf - home | tar -C / -xvf -`


----------

